# Ride El Hefe or Flow NX2 GT



## Hylofarm (Sep 9, 2013)

looking for some options on which binding to buy this year. I like a stiff binding and narrowed it down to those two. What do you think?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Unless you want rear-entry, or an aluminum baseplate there are much better options


----------



## Hylofarm (Sep 9, 2013)

The aluminum base plate was something that I prefer. As for rear entry, I wouldn't mind trying but not a must have. If that's what your talking about. What other options are you thinking about?


----------



## PJSweet89 (Oct 22, 2013)

> Unless you want rear-entry, or an aluminum baseplate there are much better options


What he said.

Personally I'd opt to buy a pair of Flux DM or find something that will preform equally as well for less. But out of the two I'd go with the Flow, but again that's just me.


----------



## Mr_Tidbit (Nov 11, 2011)

The new Carbon Slimeback is amazing. If you're not familiar, Ride has been something the past couple of seasons called POPwalls. They have taken their Slimewalls and sandwiched in carbon fiber in the nose and tail portion. 

They've taken this tech and moved it to the highback on the El Hefe. So you have a highback that is a sandwiched carbon fiber and polyurethane. The feeling of it as you carve down the trail is pretty crazy as it is extremely responsive, but smooth as can be. 

I personally really like responsive bindings, which is probably why I like Ride bindings and the aluminum base plate. But, the El Hefe wasn't a binding that I really liked as the highback was a bit over the top. But the new Carbon Slimeback gives you the response of what the old El Hefe had, but it doesn't have the bite with the urethane sandwiched into it. 

I haven't ridden the flow binding, but they've really made some significant upgrades over the past couple of seasons and I have a buddy that swears by them. But the carbon slimeback is pretty unique and worth checking out if you prefer aluminum base plates.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

other stiff options:
burton diode, mission, cartel/genesis/malavita a bit softer
union charger, factory
nitro blackhawk phantom machine
flux sf 45 dmcc others
salomon chief whatever the new caliber is
rome targa 390 arsenal 
there's others these are the ones that come to mind


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

For what board are these destined?


----------



## Hylofarm (Sep 9, 2013)

The new board I'm going to be getting within the month. Right now I have a GNU Riders Choice 158W with Ride Capo bindings. So the board these will be going on is going to be either a Jones mtn twin, 2014 K2 Slayblade


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Hylofarm said:


> The new board I'm going to be getting within the month. Right now I have a GNU Riders Choice 158W with Ride Capo bindings. So the board these will be going on is going to be either a Jones mtn twin, 2014 K2 Slayblade


Frankly, none of those sound like a great binding-board match. Capo on the RC is still ok, but Hefe on the Mountain Twin (and to a slightly lesser extent on the Slayblade) is way too stiff a binding.


----------



## Hylofarm (Sep 9, 2013)

Would a Burton custom be better in your opinion? And while we are on opinions what would be a good stiff binding on a camber board


----------



## Hylofarm (Sep 9, 2013)

today I picked up a burton custom x along with thier diode est bindings. Should be a good ride


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a first hand experience with the 2014 Ride El Hefe. 

Absolute Junk.

Webbing tore and sperated from toe cap. Ankle strap tore and started separating from the strap itself. High back to heel cup is a faulty design and when the slightest bit of forward lean, the high back adjuster falls between the highjack and heel cup 

This was all after less than a month. 

I took them in for warranty today. Hopefully when the store (who is awesome by the way) gets a new set back from Ride, they will give me my money back. I'll be happy to pay a restocking fee. 

I picked up a set of Union charger as replacement. Just finished setting them up minutes ago. MUCH MUCH MUCH better quality.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ek9max said:


> High back to heel cup is a faulty design and when the slightest bit of forward lean, the high back adjuster falls between the highjack and heel cup


Did you adjust the highback position (at the hb fixation points, where you could rotate them) first when setting up or fixed them out of the box? I had this happen with my first Escapades. Ever since then, I position the hb more backwards to balance the forward lean I aim at. Can't say it for sure, but reckon that this is needed for all bindings with similar design (forward lean adjuster positioned at the hb, resting on heel cup).


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

neni said:


> Did you adjust the highback position (at the hb fixation points, where you could rotate them) first when setting up or fixed them out of the box? I had this happen with my first Escapades. Ever since then, I position the hb more backwards to balance the forward lean I aim at. Can't say it for sure, but reckon that this is needed for all bindings with similar design (forward lean adjuster positioned at the hb, resting on heel cup).


There really isn't a way to rotate the highback like other bindings. There is a way.... But it doesn't seem right.... And it makes matters worse. 

Tough to explain over the internet.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

HB is rotated by using different positions on the fitment piece on the HB. Basically 4 fixed spots where the HB could go.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Tried to move them all around.
Either way. Out of the box they doesn't work properly.


----------

